# Organic Vs Sintered



## jamesstuart (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm about to buy some pads for this summers trip to the Alps. My Avid Code brake's came with the Black backing plate pads (organic). Avid do sintered pads for the Code and was wondering what people who have used both types prefer?


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

I run one organic and one sintered per caliper. Best of both worlds.


----------



## bronze (Jul 18, 2007)

from what I hear sintered has more power and organic gives you relatively more modulation? I'm going to get some sintered pads once the stock organics run out on my codes


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Sintered gives you more power, but wear your rotors out faster.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

jamesstuart said:


> I'm about to buy some pads for this summers trip to the Alps. My Avid Code brake's came with the Black backing plate pads (organic). Avid do sintered pads for the Code and was wondering what people who have used both types prefer?


If you are going to be riding in snowy winter type conditions, go to icebike.org for some winterizing tips.(put "winterizing freehubs" in their search).The tool you need to get into the hub pawls is called the EVT shimano freehub tool from biketoolsetc.com. i hear Galfer makes rotors with no holes (keeps mud & ice out. Put a little anti-freeze in your chain lube.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

zarr said:


> If you are going to be riding in snowy winter type conditions, go to icebike.org for some winterizing tips.(put "winterizing freehubs" in their search).The tool you need to get into the hub pawls is called the EVT shimano freehub tool from biketoolsetc.com. i hear Galfer makes rotors with no holes (keeps mud & ice out. Put a little anti-freeze in your chain lube.


I don't mean to be rude here, but did you even read the OP? I think you replied to the wrong thread my friend.
Regardless; Summer in the Alps, means no snow. like most ridable mountainous regions. And he was asking about brake pads not freehubs! Nice bit of advertising though.... Spam anyone?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

i use organic pads only for my codes...they give me plenty of stopping power and good modulation....i have tried full on sintered and one sintered and one organic but i went back to just organic....the full on sintered gave too much power and not enough modulation for my liking.... the one organic and one sintered were decent but i didn't like the different rates of pad wear


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I found the organic code pads to wear out too fast for me @200lbs, so I switched to sintered.

I don't see a big difference in modulation, but I've noticed a big increase in how little they fade on really steep runs.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*ditto*



Karupshun said:


> I found the organic code pads to wear out too fast for me @200lbs, so I switched to sintered.
> 
> I don't see a big difference in modulation, but I've noticed a big increase in how little they fade on really steep runs.


I burned through organic WAY too fast.
Sintered last much longer...no difference in feel to me.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

sintered are too grabby. At 210lbs the organic are more than enough stopping power and modulate way better.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*No spam intended*



Orange-Goblin said:


> I don't mean to be rude here, but did you even read the OP? I think you replied to the wrong thread my friend.
> Regardless; Summer in the Alps, means no snow. like most ridable mountainous regions. And he was asking about brake pads not freehubs! Nice bit of advertising though.... Spam anyone?


The only vision I know about the Alps is snow,being from east coast USA & TV commercials. I should have researched what the summer was like.Anyway be cool.I was just trying to be helpful. :thumbsup: ---zarr


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

sintered work better over here


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Well maybe im on a different planet with different physics, for me organic give more power and sintered last longer but are weaker
I can only think that sintered pads are totaly different depending on what side of the atlantic you live on, over here they are a harder compound than organic and have more metal in them
hence the characteristics


----------



## rizo (Apr 21, 2006)

*Code Brake Pads*

I am looking to buy new brake pads. I have always used the sintered, with good results but am curious about the organic. I have noticed there are two types of organic available as well.. One that specifies an Alloy Back Plate and the other doesn't actually specify the type of back plate. Any ideas/recommendations?


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

I have had experience overheating on Sintered, ( thats not using Codes however ) and people who i was with in Lake Garda said that Organics are the way to reduce brake fade due to heat build up, as they heat up less than sintered pads. This may be an important factor considering the length of Alpine descents.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

I prefer the feel of the organics, but during lift season I burn through them too quick. Sintered seems to last about 25% longer but they also make a gawd awful squealing racket if they're even the slightest out of alignment.


----------



## rizo (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Any idea about the alloy back on the orgnaic vs the other kind (it didnt specify actually...) of back plate..?? Chainreaction cycles has a couple of different types listed but they only specify the alloy back plate on the one set...


----------



## k-stein (Jan 5, 2005)

i used organic up front and sintered in the back for 6 days of riding in Portes du soleil and that setup worked well for me. my rotors were completely burnt black though. thats the roughest place on brakes that ive been. if youre going there, bring rotors.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

rizo said:


> Any idea about the alloy back on the orgnaic vs the other kind (it didnt specify actually...) of back plate..??


The alloys are lighter than the steel backed pads. I *think* the alloys were supposed to come with Codes and the steel came with Code 5s. I'm sure one may dissipate heat slightly better than the other, but I've used both and haven't noticed a difference myself.


----------



## BikeSpiders (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice need new ones for my Elixir CR brakes. I really like the brakes


----------



## EVOness (May 21, 2012)

Sintered for me as well, I found the Organic lacking, good feel but not power for me and they wore out real fast as well that's my experience, ride DH most weekends steep tracks wet and dry.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i've run both...and also have run the organics with the alloy back.

organic sucks if you are riding steep stuff cause they just simply fade way too fast - even the alloy back ones.

the plus side is they aren't noisy at all, they don't need to warm up much to be effective.

the sintered is where it's at for real stopping power, they just take longer to warm up .

if you aren't super hard on the brakes and ride at moderate paces you will never know the difference between the two.i choose sintered every time for the obvious reason that i want the most braking power possible!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> i've run both...and also have run the organics with the alloy back.
> 
> organic sucks if you are riding steep stuff cause they just simply fade way too fast - even the alloy back ones.
> 
> ...


Why I run one of each in each caliper - stopping power of sintered without the noise and heat build and better modulation of the organics; truly is best of both worlds. And uneven pad wear isn't a problem for self centering brakes.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## EVOness (May 21, 2012)

ustemuf said:


> i've run both...and also have run the organics with the alloy back.
> 
> organic sucks if you are riding steep stuff cause they just simply fade way too fast - even the alloy back ones.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I found, I'm pretty much on steep 4minute stuff every ride! :thumbsup:


----------

